# Mia the Rottweiler/Border Collie Cross.



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Mia belongs to my Mum & sister, but she's become too much of a handful for them and with my sister's baby on his way to being able to crawl it's going to be too dangerous to keep her around. She's medium sized (like a border collie) and she's not too old, just over a year old (I'm sorry I can't be specific). She is NOT spayed but never had pups, and I'm not sure how often, if at all, she is de-flead and wormed.

Mia is not well trained at all, and believe me I don't blame her in the slightest and I'm actually very angry with my Mum and sister for not training her properly. I don't live with them and Mia has been banned from my house because she doesn't listen. I would take her in but we don't have enough room as it is, plus we aren't sure how she is with cats. I honestly don't want to see her go but I think it would be better for her to go somewhere that she will be trained properly and then be able to live happily! I've tried to help my Mum and sister but they just don't listen.

She wees when she's exited and the chews things, and isn't properly house broken. I know she can be good because when she's been around me (without my Mum and sister being there) she calmed down and was listening to me, but then she goes home and just goes crazy again.

I'm posting on here because I don't want to just shove her off to some rescue where they wont be able to re-home her because of her behaviour! I'm not sure how she is with other dogs now, but last time she was here she was ok with our German Shepard in the back garden.
We live in Bristol in Southmead and don't have a car, so if anyone is interested you have to come pick her up (I'm sorry!! We'll pay petrol money if it was far!)

Please, PM me if you think you can give her a real home.
Post any questions here on the thread (so that I can answer and people can see in case they are wondering the same thing.)

*These pictures are OLD sorry. I've asked my sister to get some of her tonight.*


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, maybe one of the big rescues , dogs trust or the like would be a good rescue for this dog, it will get some training there before rehoming,so at least then a new home will be found once it has had the basics of training,
Good luck hope all works out ok


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Hi, maybe one of the big rescues , dogs trust or the like would be a good rescue for this dog, it will get some training there before rehoming,so at least then a new home will be found once it has had the basics of training,
> Good luck hope all works out ok


I'll talk to my Mum tomorrow about that then! I didn't know they'd do that for her, we sponsor a dog with them!
I'll leave this up still, in case someone wants her from here, she is a cutie, and like I said we would have taken her but there is no space


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I think it might be a good idea if you posted the details on this site. 
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I think it might be a good idea if you posted the details on this site.
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


Thank you 
I'll post on here!
Although Dogs Trust is a great idea, I would feel much better if I know where she's going and that she'll definitely have a new family ^^

Edit: Tried to create and accout but it wouldn't accept my e-mail and I made others but they didn't work :/


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

Most good rescues will try and work with the dog and provide it with some basic training before going off to a forever home - just be aware though it may not be as simple as phoning a rescue up and securing her a place at the moment as there may be waiting lists (most rescues are full to bursting at the moment) 

If you are going to continue to try and rehome her privately then I would ask you to please please get her spayed before letting her go as that way she wont be used as a breeding machine by someone down the line (and even the most seemingly genuine people can be byb trying to talk their way to a new, free, money maker)


----------

